# DTV and standard analog reciever???



## Ryker_moore (Jul 17, 2005)

HI,
I am totally new to the the DTV market and wondered if there are any STB tuners that do both the digital and analog signals? I bought the US Digital box from wal fart, employee discount so under 190, and the picture is great on several channels that I can get from different towns around.......

Would a different receiver be better? any experience with the US digital box?

I have an 8-bay and a large directional antenna, about 25' tower, rotor, high end (?8400? or something like that) winegard preamp, then I have a CM 13db amp after the 2nd part of the pre-amp. I get, at night, analog stations that are 120 to 140 miles away....I live in BFE....all stations of note are 60 miles plus from me. I get good enough signal with my normal tv tuner...but am lacking some of the digital stations in the same town at good power levels....


all help is greatly welcome.... 

thanks,
Ryker


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Welcome, Ryker. :wave: Nice rig.

As soon as we can get your question moved to an appropriate forum, we'll get you some answers.


----------



## Antennaguy (Apr 27, 2004)

I have no experience with the US Digital but have both a Samsung OTA digital and analog tuner (T-165) and the Sony HD-300 D* tuner which also accepts analog and OTA digital signals. 
Neither tuner brings in distant analog signals as clearly as my JVC S9911U SVHS VCR which has a ghost reduction tuner. Even an old Radio Shack "cable box" that also tunes UHF brings in a stronger signal. In these two cases I feel as if the analog tuners are added on to the digital STB's as something of a convenience until the digital switch over is complete.
As far a distant digital signals the Samsung is better on some channels and the Sony is best for others. I understand there are many different transmition methods and thus no doubt some boxes are better on some methods than another.
Here in West Texas and Southern New Mexico I am sure I do not have the number of channels to play around with as you do in the Great Plains. The distant channels that are available are indeed difficult to receive.
Have fun!


----------

